# Oh how I'd forgotten about sticky weed!!!!



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just walked Lolly in the rain and luckily she had her coat on as she went into a little woodland area off the path and came hopping out with her legs covered in sticky weed  I can't imagine just how covered she'd have been if she didn't have her coat on!  I feel a mega grooming session coming later on as I'm remembering the sticky balls too


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sticky balls! We call sticky weed sticky willy here.....


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea sticky weeds out in force here also ! I hate those sticky balls im sure they'll be around soon ugh!! Short back and sides for Buddy at the groomers me thinks.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes we call it sticky willy too!!! I have no idea why


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

lol. never heard of it being called sticky willy 

Yes, Millie is getting covered too and it gets lost in the wet fur too


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wellerfeller said:


> Yes we call it sticky willy too!!! I have no idea why





lol i haight it was the scotish name for them lol. you used to ha e the boys in primary school chasing people with them and sticking them in the girls hair.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

"stickle jack" here......and what a nightmare!


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

We always called them sticky bobs, I used to spend hours picking them off my Shetlland Sheepdog as a child.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

My boys call is sticky plant - I always find some on my back after I've been walking with them !!!


----------

